

Ask HN: Anybody have experience with building hobby robots? - jamongkad

Hi guys, I've notice a recent post outlining some activities hackers can do apart from writing software. Recently I've taken a liking to building small hobby robots on my spare time.<p>I recently chanced upon a site of the Society of Robots. The author gave a helpful tutorial on how to go about building your first robot. I was wondering if anybody here has had experience building robots on their spare time. Would love to hear your 2c.
======
kevTheDev
these guys meet up regularly in my town (Brighton, UK). Might be worth talking
to some of them via the forums: <http://robotbrighton.ning.com/>

fluffyemily on twitter runs the group so she might be of some help too.

~~~
jamongkad
Thanks Kev, basically I want to know how much it would take to build a basic
robot. Nothing to complicated just a cute thing on wheels that could run
around and not bump into stuff.

~~~
kevTheDev
well one of the first robots that i saw one of these guys build does pretty
much exactly that - so worth getting in touch - they know about where to get
all the parts, pre-packaged kits and all kinds of stuff

